# Trespasser/poacher



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

I caught this guy on my stealth cam. If you recognize him, PM me. I am meeting with the Game Warden in Hardin County this Saturday. This guy shoots this pig, texts someone, then walks off leaves it to rot under my feeder. I had over 2000 pictures of buzzards. Thanks, the world would be better off without people like you.


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

I noticed that my time was 12hrs off. Stealth cams are difficult to set. at least this model is!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

He's probably leaving in the direction he came in from. Looks like a teenager to me.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Rack Ranch said:


> He's probably leaving in the direction he came in from. Looks like a teenager to me.


Im thinking teenager, that tshirt looks like something with either a hs team or schedule on it.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

llred said:


> Im thinking teenager, that tshirt looks like something with either a hs team or schedule on it.


Yep, like a football team roster, just can't make out team.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I bet he has taking a picture of it in that 1st pic.. If its a lease it may be one of your lease partners son to know where everything is. Looks like he drove in a snuck up on your feeder.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

I would be livid...


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

SSST said:


> Yep, like a football team roster, just can't make out team.


looks like he is straight out of practice in gym shorts and t-shirt. He also got a skeeter bite in one of those pics.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

someone on here on another tresspasser thread was able to blow up the picture - if he can do it on the shirt that would tell you alot - kid for sure


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like a pretty nice rifle, stainless scope and maybe stainless barrel. Not a cheapy. Like has been stated, probably the son of another lease member.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Shoes have some type of reflective material on them as well. Definatly a teenager.Need to get after him or he will continue to do this his whole life. Guys like that never change.

Where are you located?


----------



## batmaninja (Jul 15, 2010)

I played around with it but couldnt do much good. How tall is the feeder in the pic, maybe helpful to get a size on the kid?

Seems like he knew where the feeder was, maybe even what time it went off but didnt know/care about the camera. I would bet he has been on the property before. Might call the local high school, and see if you can run the pic by the coaches.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Probably a neighbor.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Why even shoot the animal??? What a nimrod!!!!!!!


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

Doing a rough guesstiment I'd say the kid is ~6' tall based on shoulder to elbow length and probably is or was an athlete based on build and stance not to mention the type of shorts he's wearing and clean cut.

If you do find him a suggestion would be instead of turning him in would be having his dad drop him off for a little pig cleaning party after several of your lease friends complete a weekend hog hunt. After cleaning 3 or 4, I would hope the message had been sent. 

Hog cleaning just plain suxs!!


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

We are located in Hardin County. This Particular property is South of Pine Ridge, North of Pinewood. The property next to us was leased this year. I think its someone who lives nearby or a new member on the adjacent lease. I am still fuming!:hairout:


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

Good Idea about the high school! I have a relative that coaches nearby.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

HawgTied said:


> Good Idea about the high school! I have a relative that coaches nearby.


 x2 it looks like a football schedule he has on his shirt.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

bluefin said:


> Doing a rough guesstiment I'd say the kid is ~6' tall based on shoulder to elbow length and probably is or was an athlete based on build and stance not to mention the type of shorts he's wearing and clean cut.
> 
> If you do find him a suggestion would be instead of turning him in would be having his dad drop him off for a little pig cleaning party after several of your lease friends complete a weekend hog hunt. After cleaning 3 or 4, I would hope the message had been sent.
> 
> Hog cleaning just plain suxs!!


I agree here that there may be better forms of punishment than the law. As more than likely his dad will be paying the fine. I bet his coach could help find some very creative forms of punishment as well.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

This would have been a friday morning. Highschooler would have been at school. Your looking for a recent graduate. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Did he shoot it there? Or did it run and die there? Does it show on your camera?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Part Timer said:


> This would have been a friday morning. Highschooler would have been at school. Your looking for a recent graduate.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, because none of use ever played hooky to go hunting 

Gotta agree with the rest young, wearing a visor.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

StinkBait said:


> Yeah, because none of use ever played hooky to go hunting
> 
> Gotta agree with the rest young, wearing a visor.


Touche........ touche

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

bluefin said:


> Doing a rough guesstiment I'd say the kid is ~6' tall based on shoulder to elbow length and probably is or was an athlete based on build and stance not to mention the type of shorts he's wearing and clean cut.
> 
> If you do find him a suggestion would be instead of turning him in would be having his dad drop him off for a little pig cleaning party after several of your lease friends complete a weekend hog hunt. After cleaning 3 or 4, I would hope the message had been sent.
> 
> Hog cleaning just plain suxs!!


If the hog cleaning happens, I hope they shoot some 200lb'rs....


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Part Timer said:


> This would have been a friday morning. Highschooler would have been at school. Your looking for a recent graduate.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


12 hours off. Wouldn't that be a Thursday evening at dusk? That would put it back at a possible student. Maybe basketball, because football would be practicing or playing on Thursday nights, right?


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Most varsity practices are over early on Thurs so the coaches can coach the sub-varsity teams. This boy looks like varsity material for sure, or possibly a recent grad. Poor decision on his part, that's gonna be a costly little pig.


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

The camera didnt trigger anything before the frame of the perp standing over the pig. Its because of the factory default setting on the camera. It takes three pics one second apart and then it waits thirty seconds before taking another three and so on. The pics just prior to him showing up did not reveal anything.
Good observation on the time and date. 12 hrs off would make it Thursday, August 29 at around 8 pm.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

With no picture of his face it's going to be tough to locate him.

I'd put up another camera opposite the one that you have to catch his face if possible.

He'll be back, lease hunter's son or poacher.

TH


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

trouthunter said:


> with no picture of his face it's going to be tough to locate him.
> 
> I'd put up another camera opposite the one that you have to catch his face if possible.
> 
> ...


yup, he'll be back, and be ready 4 him!!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Shoes have some type of reflective material on them. Definatly a teenager he is not wearing any socks!


----------



## hurricanerob (Sep 30, 2011)

I would have thought the other hogs would have eaten the dead pig? I was always told pigs eat anything so how was there anything left for vultures?


----------



## mrau (Mar 17, 2010)

HawgTied said:


> Good Idea about the high school! I have a relative that coaches nearby.


Yep. Kid definitely looks like an athlete. His coach sees those pics and he'll know exactly who it is, even without the face being visible.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

PM sent, the places you posted are within a mile or so from my house and where I've hunted the last 10yrs...WW


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

I hunt and manage 1500 acres next to there close by Wet Dreams also. I don't recognize the young man in pic, but will keep my eyes out. They just started leasing around 1800 acres just south of me that I know some guys have been out there fixing some spots up, so I'll keep a lookout. Most of the guys I've met leasing nearby seem like good people, but like mentioned before, could be someone's son.


----------



## Luco (Sep 21, 2006)

*Question*

Do you lease the property or do you own it? Do you have no trespassing signs up? How big is the property? How many hunters are on the lease? Is there a sign in book?



Mrschasintail said:


> Did he shoot it there? Or did it run and die there? Does it show on your camera?


There are too many variables and to many questions that need to to be answered before all the jr game wardens tar and feather this kid. I will have to charm in "mrschasingtail" is correct on this. Even with the pictures the only thing you have here is probable cause, there really is no proof that the boy accually killed the hog by the pictures. What if he was lost, walked up and looked at the hog, and moved on.

That being said, the camera should have taken a picture of the hog alive, I would like to see that pict.


----------



## bearwrestler (Nov 16, 2010)

jr gamewardens? what about the jr lawyers?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Luco said:


> Do you lease the property or do you own it? Do you have no trespassing signs up? How big is the property? How many hunters are on the lease? Is there a sign in book?
> 
> There are too many variables and to many questions that need to to be answered before all the jr game wardens tar and feather this kid. I will have to charm in "mrschasingtail" is correct on this. Even with the pictures the only thing you have here is probable cause, there really is no proof that the boy accually killed the hog by the pictures. What if he was lost, walked up and looked at the hog, and moved on.
> 
> That being said, the camera should have taken a picture of the hog alive, I would like to see that pict.


Not his job to answer the questions. I still would want to talk with the kid. At very least if he shot it and the pig ran there he should have removed it from under the mans feeder. You are giving him the benefit of doubt, ok, but the only way ti get the story is to locate the kid, which is what he is trying to do. I also don't believe he said if this is private property or not, just that they leased the property next door.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok ill say it.....odds of him shooting the pig on his land and it running and dying under a feeder is ridiculous. Odds of him walking up with a gun on his back and just happemed upon a dead pig whike he was lost is ridiculous. 

Here's what I think is a plausible scenario if the land is leased.......the owner of the land is friends with a guy who's son wants to go kill a pig. He gives the kid permision to PIG hunt ONLY as he doesn't think the DEER lease guys will mind him killing pigs. Kid makes a bad call amd leaves the pig there and doesmt think he is doing anything wrong. I mean who poaches in gym shorts and reflective shoes and 7pm? Not a poacher myself, but wouldn't you where darker clothing and wait till later in the night? 

That's just a guess as well but I think this is pretty plausible. So the big question is is this a lease amd have you talked to the land owner about it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

I agree with you Part timer, he just looks and is dressed to casual to be a serious poacher, plus most poachers will claim their kill. There just has to be more to the story, but bad call on not dragging the pig off. That being said, still would be ****** if that showed up on my game cam.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Yes, I am sure more details will emerge and the kid will learn a valuable lesson. Especially when he finds this thread and is embarrassed. He does look real casual.


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Anyone that recognizes him from that angle probably isn't going to fess up to it ... ! Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ...


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

I am hanging another game camera in the area where I suspect they are approaching in hopes to get a clear image of his face. Thanks for all the input. I still have a major case of the Red A.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I wasn't trying to take up for him. I HATE poachers. I just wanted to know if he killed it there, or it ran there. No biggie. Either way, he's not on his own property.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Luco said:


> Do you lease the property or do you own it? Do you have no trespassing signs up? How big is the property? How many hunters are on the lease? Is there a sign in book?
> 
> There are too many variables and to many questions that need to to be answered before all the jr game wardens tar and feather this kid. I will have to charm in "mrschasingtail" is correct on this. Even with the pictures the only thing you have here is probable cause, there really is no proof that the boy accually killed the hog by the pictures. What if he was lost, walked up and looked at the hog, and moved on.
> 
> That being said, the camera should have taken a picture of the hog alive, I would like to see that pict.


This is interesting...the aoudad thread took a much different direction.

Curious why...because this looks like a kid?


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

98aggie77566 said:


> This is interesting...the aoudad thread took a much different direction.
> 
> Curious why...because this looks like a kid?


Probably, i did some stupid **** when i was his age, never killed an animal under another man's feeder, but still made my parents real proud of me a couple of times. Don't get me wrong, he needs to face his punishment and hopefully will learn his lesson.


----------



## bluefin (Aug 16, 2005)

98aggie77566 said:


> This is interesting...the aoudad thread took a much different direction.
> 
> Curious why...because this looks like a kid?


Aoudad = trophy animal ~$2500 trophy fee (2 taken so actually $5000)
Pig = problem animal ~$100 yankee trophy fee

Aoudad had 4 hunters so obviously planned
Pig had 1 hunter in gym clothes

Don't forget how the Aoudad killer/poachers geniuses were caught either.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't see the value of the hunt/animal as being a factor at all. I am leaning toward people think a young athlete should be given the benefit of the doubt. Either way, both are poaching, if the pig killer is not on the lease for that property, and both should get the same punishment. Probably won't happen that way in the court of public opinion, but should and probably will in a court of law.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Innocent until proven guilty, no one knows the circumstances, but the young man was caught on camera, w/ a rifle slung over his shoulder standing over a dead hog on private property. I have 4 teenage sons and will whip their arse if they do something like that. I did dumb things when I was young, as we all did. Noone's perfect.


----------



## C Boo (Jul 6, 2012)

PM sent ... i am hunting not too far from yall


----------



## Alexnillo (Jan 10, 2008)

He probably lives very close by.

"Mom, I'm bored, just gonna walk around in the woods a little to look around"

"OK Honey, take the gun in case you see a snake"


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

The question about the land being leased or owned still hasn't been answered..

If the land is owned by the 2cooler then he has every right to be mad but if its leased then there could be some other things that factor into this.


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

leadhead10 said:


> The question about the land being leased or owned still hasn't been answered..
> 
> If the land is owned by the 2cooler then he has every right to be mad but if its leased then there could be some other things that factor into this.


If that were my feeder and another member of the lease was shooting animals under it and just leaving them there just weeks away from deer season, I would be *********** ****** to!!!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

big john o said:


> If that were my feeder and another member of the lease was shooting animals under it and just leaving them there just weeks away from deer season, I would be *********** ****** to!!!


yes that is understandable, but its not near as bad as having a poaching problem. at least then you would know it was just a kid who made a bad decision by not removing the pig vs. having the possibility of someone coming back and maybe taking a deer next time.


----------



## HawgTied (Oct 8, 2012)

The land is leased. And what's to say that if this guy would shoot a pig at someone else's feeder, that he wouldn't shoot at a deer? I'm *****d because the stench of death around my feeder right here at bow season. I don't understand how people can justify this wrongdoing becasue it was pig.:headknock:headknock


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

i dont think anyone was trying to justify it, but i would put money on it that someone "ok'd" him going out there to kill a pig. You should contact the land owner and ask him about it. Whether it was mid summer or the day before opener, he should not have left a dead pig under your feeder. you should talk to everyone on the lease and the land owner and set in stone some rules of whats ok and whats not. The land owner might have very well thought you wouldn't care. Our land owner brings up his friends during the summer to hunt pigs. 

Again thats just my guess as to what happened. Could have very well just been a punk poacher. Either way you being mad is the right thing. I'm not denying that.


----------



## LazyL (May 15, 2013)

Might get you another camera and post it up looking towards your stand.... Might not hurt if you are having issues like that. I would be pretty ticked off too no doubt!!! I hope you find out who did it though!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Part Timer said:


> i dont think anyone was trying to justify it, but i would put money on it that someone "ok'd" him going out there to kill a pig. You should contact the land owner and ask him about it. Whether it was mid summer or the day before opener, he should not have left a dead pig under your feeder. you should talk to everyone on the lease and the land owner and set in stone some rules of whats ok and whats not. The land owner might have very well thought you wouldn't care. Our land owner brings up his friends during the summer to hunt pigs.


I personally know the landowner of this property and am 100% certain he did NOT give permission for anyone to hunt this property EXCEPT the guys on this lease, I also know the person in charge next door and if its one of his members or kids they will be looking for another place to hunt. You got the right guy on it, last yr Royboy sent me a pic of a trespasser, 30 minutes later the GW was knocking on the guy in pic door. It sure wouldn't matter if he shot or not to me, he's trespassing and with a gun, could be a cpl of cases filed here. There's not many 'No Trespassing' signs on E Tex properties and that don't make it ok to trespass...WW


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

The ones that are there are shot to helll..



wet dreams said:


> I personally know the landowner of this property and am 100% certain he did NOT give permission for anyone to hunt this property EXCEPT the guys on this lease, I also know the person in charge next door and if its one of his members or kids they will be looking for another place to hunt. You got the right guy on it, last yr Royboy sent me a pic of a trespasser, 30 minutes later the GW was knocking on the guy in pic door. It sure wouldn't matter if he shot or not to me, he's trespassing and with a gun, could be a cpl of cases filed here. *There's not many 'No Trespassing' signs on E Tex properties and that don't make it ok to trespass..*.WW


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

At the end of the day it's just a dead hog, they need to be killed regardless. What happens to the carcass can be debated, but it's definitely going to all be used by nature for certain if it's left on the ground, and maybe only some of it if it's taken home (and the rest in the landfill). I stopped caring about the ethical use of dead hogs a long, long time ago. Deer are a different story. It IS bs that it was left under your feeder, BUT i'm sure it was reduced to a greasy spot in a few days. If you can figure out who it was, tell him to stay the heck away from your stand, and then let him go back to chasing skirts and playing football. Don't get the GW's and cops involved on a kid that's probably someone you would like in general if you met them, and probably hasn't done anything too much worse than 99% of us did. Back in the days before internet enabled trail cams and all that cr*p, a lot of stuff went on around all of our properties that we never knew about. Heck, a lot of us were responsible for that stuff!!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Category5 said:


> At the end of the day it's just a dead hog, they need to be killed regardless. What happens to the carcass can be debated, but it's definitely going to all be used by nature for certain if it's left on the ground, and maybe only some of it if it's taken home (and the rest in the landfill). I stopped caring about the ethical use of dead hogs a long, long time ago. Deer are a different story. It IS bs that it was left under your feeder, BUT i'm sure it was reduced to a greasy spot in a few days. If you can figure out who it was, tell him to stay the heck away from your stand, and then let him go back to chasing skirts and playing football. Don't get the GW's and cops involved on a kid that's probably someone you would like in general if you met them, and probably hasn't done anything too much worse than 99% of us did. Back in the days before internet enabled trail cams and all that cr*p, a lot of stuff went on around all of our properties that we never knew about. Heck, a lot of us were responsible for that stuff!!!


I don't think this is the way I would handle it if it were my property or my lease. If it is handled that way, he will feel like he could get away with it again. Kid or no kid, he needs to get the point, you don't go on someone's land without permission, and you sure don't shoot something on someone's land without permission. Third you don't leave a dead animal under someones stand or feeder.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

If anyone trespasses and shoots an animal under one of my feeders, I'm gonna be ticked off, period. I don't care what excuse is made up, at the end of the day, a guy is where he shouldn't be and carrying a gun. My kids hang out and play on the land I hunt, so I don't want anyone trespassing...at all. It's one thing to catch some teens riding 4 wheelers around in June, which I've done before and didn't make a big deal out of it. But shooting guns and leaving animals to die at my feeders won't fly on my place. I would make sure it didn't happen again. A few of you guys acting like it's not a big deal is surprising to me. I manage 1500 acres next to this area that my uncle owns and don't think for a second I didn't save this pic. Good luck this season HawgTied, hopefully you don't have any more issues. I've hunted the area for several years now and haven't had many issues.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Category5 said:


> At the end of the day it's just a dead hog, they need to be killed regardless. What happens to the carcass can be debated, but it's definitely going to all be used by nature for certain if it's left on the ground, and maybe only some of it if it's taken home (and the rest in the landfill). I stopped caring about the ethical use of dead hogs a long, long time ago. Deer are a different story. It IS bs that it was left under your feeder, BUT i'm sure it was reduced to a greasy spot in a few days. If you can figure out who it was, tell him to stay the heck away from your stand, and then let him go back to chasing skirts and playing football. Don't get the GW's and cops involved on a kid that's probably someone you would like in general if you met them, and probably hasn't done anything too much worse than 99% of us did. Back in the days before internet enabled trail cams and all that cr*p, a lot of stuff went on around all of our properties that we never knew about. Heck, a lot of us were responsible for that stuff!!!


Your attitude towards this whole matter is the main reason the US is in the crapper ethics wise.

The largest problem Americans face is the fact there is no accountability for your actions good or bad.

Soap box over...

John


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

jtburf said:


> Your attitude towards this whole matter is the main reason the US is in the crapper ethics wise.
> 
> The largest problem Americans face is the fact there is no accountability for your actions good or bad.
> 
> ...


All I'm saying is this: what if it was your kid? Kids do stupid stuff, and they need to be checked on it for sure, just not by law enforcement. Also, I don't think my attitude about a dead hog is why this country is in the cr^pper. I believe the left coast and Washington DC are the cause of that. In fact, if more people would handle their issues with neighbors man to man instead of calling the cops, it would be a better place, and more like the way it was pre-cr^pper.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> Also, I don't think my attitude about a dead hog is why this country is in the cr^pper.


No it's because you miss entirely the fact that the person wasn't supposed to be where he was. If you don't hold people accountable for their errors then you simply condone their actions and they'll continue to do the wrong thing.

And it wouldn't be my kid; he knows better because he was raised right and he was always, just as I was, held accountable for doing the wrong things.

I have zero tolerance for trespassing and for inconsiderate people. And I don't care for stupid people either.

TH


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Category5 said:


> All I'm saying is this: what if it was your kid? Kids do stupid stuff, and they need to be checked on it for sure, just not by law enforcement. Also, I don't think my attitude about a dead hog is why this country is in the cr^pper. I believe the left coast and Washington DC are the cause of that. In fact, if more people would handle their issues with neighbors man to man instead of calling the cops, it would be a better place, and more like the way it was pre-cr^pper.


My son knows better.

End of discussion...

Try your leftist logic elsewhere...

John


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> No it's because you miss entirely the fact that the person wasn't supposed to be where he was. If you don't hold people accountable for their errors then you simply condone their actions and they'll continue to do the wrong thing.
> 
> And it wouldn't be my kid; he knows better because he was raised right and he was always, just as I was, held accountable for doing the wrong things.
> 
> ...


You might wanna avoid the Sports forum then......


----------



## fishingguy00 (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow really! I am a school teacher and I am so tired of this kids will be kids stuff. I teach kids like yours everyday Cat 5 and I see why we have so many discipline problems in school. No sir your wrong! If he was my child he should be disciplined to the entire extent of the law period. Teach your children ethics and not to live by the kids will be kids law. So they kill,rape,rob,etc. but kids will be kids! Give me a break!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Brete said:


> You might wanna avoid the Sports forum then......


HEY!!!!!!!!!!! Easy Brete :cheers:


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

No doubt the kid should be punished.. my question about the land being owned or leased was just to determine if there was a logical reason for him to be on that land. However it seems that it has been confirmed that he shouldn't have been on there. 

Killing an animal under another persons feeder is a low thing to do and then to leave the dead animal practically under the feeder is even worse. If this kid is found then he should receive some sort of punishment for his actions.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

leadhead10 said:


> No doubt the kid should be punished.. my question about the land being owned or leased was just to determine if there was a logical reason for him to be on that land. However it seems that it has been confirmed that he shouldn't have been on there.
> 
> Killing an animal under another persons feeder is a low thing to do and then to leave the dead animal practically under the feeder is even worse. If this kid is found then he should receive some sort of punishment for his actions.


x2


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

This thread has been derailed....


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

Category5 said:


> All I'm saying is this: what if it was your kid? Kids do stupid stuff, and they need to be checked on it for sure, just not by law enforcement. Also, I don't think my attitude about a dead hog is why this country is in the cr^pper. I believe the left coast and Washington DC are the cause of that. In fact, if more people would handle their issues with neighbors man to man instead of calling the cops, it would be a better place, and more like the way it was pre-cr^pper.


I wouldn't care if it was my kid. That is what is going wrong with the youth of America today. Mommy and Daddy aren't in touch with reality of what their kids are doing. If it was my kid that rifle would be wrapped around a tree and it would be up to him to replace it.


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

On our lease, before September 15th, you can hunt the entire place. So maybe they were thinking something along those lines. If not the son of a fellow lease member, its probably a local kid. Hardin county, typical East Texas, locals tend to think they can hunt anywhere they want. Cutting locks and running 4 wheelers. Had some kids on a 4 wheeler hunting hogs on our place in August too. I tried to follow them to see where they lived, but never could catch up. They knew how to get around all the gates. I was in my truck, so no way to catch them. I reported it, but nothing came of it.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

a) I don't disagree with a lot of y'alls points but most are refusing to see mine, b) you're delusional at best if you think "because I raised him right and taught him right from wrong" he would NEVER do anything stupid or illegal, and c) to this point nobody even knows the full truth about the circumstances here.

@jtburf - I'm not sure how you arrived at the conclusion that I was using "leftist logic" but it must have made your brain hurt after going through all those mental gymnastics.

@trouthunter - Are you implying that I'm stupid? Just curious.

@fishingguy00 - I'm sorry that you're a teacher and have to deal with all that comes along with that, but if you actually taught "kids like yours (mine)" then you probably wouldn't hate your job so much. I'm not an advocate of no discipline, I was just making a point that perhaps it could all be settled without LEO's involvement. How do you stand on the current "zero-tolerance" policies in our schools, the ones that end up with grade school kids being sent to alternative school for bringing a bread knife to slice apples, or being expelled for accidentally having a pocket knife at a varsity football game and turning it in to the security guard as soon as he realizes he forgot to leave it home? If those scenarios happened to your kid, would you still be in favor of the "fullest extent of the law" approach?


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

All this Zero-tolerance stuff came about NOT because administrators care any more about childrens' safety now days, they just don't want the liability if something happens and don't want to face a descrimination lawsuit if they use discretion in dismissing some violations and punishing others.



Category5 said:


> a) I don't disagree with a lot of y'alls points but most are refusing to see mine, b) you're delusional at best if you think "because I raised him right and taught him right from wrong" he would NEVER do anything stupid or illegal, and c) to this point nobody even knows the full truth about the circumstances here.
> 
> @jtburf - I'm not sure how you arrived at the conclusion that I was using "leftist logic" but it must have made your brain hurt after going through all those mental gymnastics.
> 
> ...


----------



## fishingguy00 (Jul 12, 2012)

Don't put words in my mouth Cat 5. Pretty sure that I never said or implied that I hate my job. In fact I have loved being a school teacher for 30 years. I do think that there are circumstances that can be worked out but do you really think that anyone on here is stupid enough to fall for your exaggeration. A kid obviously poaching on someones land and a child spreading jam with a butter knife! Try to debate your point with a little more sense partner.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

fishingguy00 said:


> Don't put words in my mouth Cat 5. Pretty sure that I never said or implied that I hate my job. In fact I have loved being a school teacher for 30 years. I do think that there are circumstances that can be worked out but do you really think that anyone on here is stupid enough to fall for your exaggeration. A kid obviously poaching on someones land and a child spreading jam with a butter knife! Try to debate your point with a little more sense partner.


I'm not your partner, partner


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> trouthunter - Are you implying that I'm stupid?


No.

Misguided maybe but I don't think stupid. You're not are you??

You keep going off on tangents that have nothing to do with the current situation. School, butter knives, pocket knives at football games or the zero tolerance policies currently in place at various places.

Let's keep on subject. If indeed the kid was trespassing he was breaking laws that have been in place long before anything you have brought up.

TH


----------

